# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > پردازش تصویر (Image Processing) >  ادامه فصل دوم آموزش توابع پردازش تصویر در Matlab-تبدیل نوع تصویر

## بهسان اندیش

*تابع ()im2bw*
*هدف** :*
 تبدیل نوع تصویر به تصویر باینری براساس آستانه.

*نحوه استفاده**:
*1. روش اول: تصویر سیاه و سفید را به یک تصویر باینری تبدیل می کند.تصویر خروجی  BW . همه پیکسل ها در تصویر ورودی با روشنایی بیشتر از level را با مقدار 1 (سفید) جایگزین می کند و تمام پیکسل های دیگر را با مقدار 0 (سیاه).im2bw(pic,n)
n->threshold

2. روش دوم:  تصویر X نمایه شده را با نقشه رنگی به یک تصویر باینری تبدیل می کند.

BW=im2bw(X,map,level)

3. روش سوم: تصویر رنگ واقعی RGB را به تصویر باینری تبدیل می کند.

BW=im2bw(RGB,level)

*مثال**:*
تبدیل یک عکس نمایه شده به یک عکس باینری
load trees
BW=im2bw(X,map,0.4)
imshow(X,map)
figure
imshow(Bw)

 


*آموزش توابع پردازش تصویر در متلب-فصل دوم
**رمز فایل: behsanandish.com
**
مشاهده آموزش کامل توابع پردازش تصویر در متلب در فصل دوم - شناسایی نوع تصویر و تبدیل نوع تصویر در متلب

*

----------


## بهسان اندیش

*تابع* *graythresh()*
*
هدف**:*
آستانه سراسری تصویر با استفاده از متد Otsu

*نحوه استفاده**:
*1.روش اول : آستانه سراسری را محاسبه می کند،level، که می تواند برای تبدیل یک تصویر قوی به یک تصویر باینری استفاده شود.
level=graythresh(I)

 2.متریک اثربخشی، EM، را به عنوان آرگومان خروجی دوم برمی گرداند.متریک اثربخشی یک مقدار در محدوده [0، 1] است که نشان دهنده اثربخشی آستانه ورود تصویر است.

[level,EM]=graythresh(I)


*مثال**:*
تبدیل کردن تصویر شدت به تصویر باینری با استفاده از سطح آستانه

1.یک تصویر سیاه و سفید را در فضای کاری میخواند.

I=imread('coins.png');

2.یک آستانه با استفاده از graythresh محاسبه می کند. آستانه به محدوده [0,1] نرمال شده است.

level=graythresh(I)
level=0.4941

3.تصویر را به یک تصویر باینری با استفاده از آستانه تبدیل می کند.

BW=imbinarize(I,level);





*آموزش توابع پردازش تصویر در متلب-فصل دوم
رمز فایل: behsanandish.com

**مشاهده آموزش کامل توابع پردازش تصویر در متلب در فصل دوم - شناسایی نوع تصویر و تبدیل نوع تصویر در متلب*

----------


## بهسان اندیش

*تابع** dither()* 
*
هدف**:*
تبدیل تصویر طیف خاکستری به سیاه و سفید. افزایش وضوح رنگ آشکار با تقسیم
*
نحوه ی استفاده**:*
1. یک تصویر نمایه شده تقریبی از تصویر RGB را در آرایه RGB ایجاد می کند با تقسیم کردن رنگ ها در colormap آرگومان  map

X=dither(RGB, map)

  2. یک تصویر نمایه شده از RGB ایجاد می کند، جایی که Qm تعداد بیت های کوانتیزاسیون را برای استفاده در طول هر محور رنگ برای نقشه رنگ معکوس مشخص می کند و Qe تعداد بیت های کوانتیزاسیون را برای استفاده در محاسبات خطای فضای رنگ مشخص می کند.

X=dither(RGB,map,Qm,Qe)

3.تصویر سیاه و سفید را در ماتریس I به تصویر دو بعدی (سیاه و سفید)  BW توسط تقسیم تبدیل می کند.

 BW=dither(I)


*آموزش توابع پردازش تصویر در متلب-فصل دوم
**رمز فایل: behsanandish.com

مشاهده آموزش کامل توابع پردازش تصویر در متلب در فصل دوم - شناسایی نوع تصویر و تبدیل نوع تصویر در متلب 
*

----------


## بهسان اندیش

*تابع* * gray2ind()*
*
هدف**:*
تصویر سیاه و سفید یا باینری را به تصویر نمایه شده(ایندکس شده) تبدیل می کند.

*نحوه استفاده**:*

تصویر سیاه و سفید I را به تصویر نمایه X تبدیل می کند. n  سایز colormap را در  (gray(n مشخص می کند. 

 [X,map]=gray2ind(I,n)

 2.تصویر دودویی BW را به تصویر نمایه X تبدیل می کند. n  سایز colormap را در  (gray(n مشخص می کند

 [X,map]=gray2ind(Bw,n)

*مثال**:*

تصویر سیاه و سفید را به فضای کاری می خواند.با استفاده از gray2ind تصویر را به یک تصویر نمایه تبدیل می کند. این مثال یک تصویر نمایه با 16 شاخص ایجاد می کند. تصویر نمایه را نمایش می دهد. 


I=imread('cameraman.tif');
[X,map]=gray2ind(I,16);
imshow(X,map);


*آموزش توابع پردازش تصویر در متلب-فصل دوم
**رمز فایل: behsanandish.com

مشاهده آموزش کامل توابع پردازش تصویر در متلب در فصل دوم - شناسایی نوع تصویر و تبدیل نوع تصویر در متلب*

----------

